# The end of Mammoth...



## bifurcation (Oct 11, 2019)

Whoa.



> It's been an absolute privilege to serve everyone for the past 10 years. We've been able to contribute to so many amazing projects over the years, and have gotten to work with great people in the process.
> 
> With a heavy heart, we're writing to tell you that Mammoth Electronics is in final negotiations of being acquired and will no longer continue our current business model beyond Nov. 5th.
> 
> ...


----------



## chongmagic (Oct 11, 2019)

I think they have been having some issues for a while. But I didn't see that on their site anywhere.


----------



## JetFixxxer (Oct 11, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> But I didn't see that on their site anywhere.


Came in an email.


----------



## Jbanks (Oct 11, 2019)

That’s a big loss. Too bad their service was really declining the last several months. Not sure what their future owners have in mind but we shall see. I’m sure the trade tariffs weren’t helping them stay afloat. Just last week they announced they were raising prices on everything due to the tariffs.


----------



## benny_profane (Oct 11, 2019)

From the line “[we] will no longer continue our current business model,” I imagine they’re going to be absorbed by a commercial pedal manufacturer and/or reorganize to cater to outsourced building and mid- to large-sized component and enclosure supplying. Small-volume sales and one offs are almost certainly gone.


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 11, 2019)

Ive had a order in for 10 days...i probably should do a PayPal dispute , ill call first send a email as well..CYA

Mike


----------



## Barry (Oct 11, 2019)

The email said they would fulfill orders already placed


----------



## Robert (Oct 11, 2019)

Use this thread to list any components that you frequently ordered from Mammoth that might be harder to find now.






						Component Wishlist
					

What components would you like to see stocked at PedalPCB?



					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## phi1 (Oct 11, 2019)

powder coated enclosures in fancy colors lol, that’s mainly what I used mammoth for.

besides tayda, do you all use anywhere else for a good selection of colors?  I’ve looked at pedal parts plus in the past, a little pricey but looks like high quality.


----------



## Robert (Oct 11, 2019)

phi1 said:


> besides tayda, do you all use anywhere else for a good selection of colors?



Pedal Parts Plus has the best selection of colors, but yes, they're rather expensive compared to Mammoth..... but I suppose that doesn't mean a whole lot at this point.


----------



## benny_profane (Oct 11, 2019)

Robert said:


> Pedal Parts Plus has the best selection of colors, but yes, they're rather expensive compared to Mammoth..... but I suppose that doesn't mean a whole lot at this point.



PPP is moving away from one off sales/small quantities as well as components. Their minimum enclosure order is 25 units.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 12, 2019)

I also received that email.  Too bad they're going away.  I encourage everyone to steer any business they used to do with Mammoth over to Small Bear.  They are customer-focused.  I usually buy enclosures from them.


----------



## Diatrive (Oct 18, 2019)

Enclosures! They were the only place to get a variety of colors outside of PPP which is out of the reach for regular Joes.


----------



## mywmyw (Oct 18, 2019)

Diatrive said:


> Enclosures! They were the only place to get a variety of colors outside of PPP which is out of the reach for regular Joes.


 
^this. their paint jobs werent great, nor were their prices, but they had a decent variety of colors and generally easy to work with. as far as components, they had a good selection of fets and stuff. but those are going extinct anyway.


----------



## phi1 (Oct 18, 2019)

I contacted PPP to see if they’d consider returning to selling one offs. They said their main concern is the set up time involved makes it uneconomic. I asked if they could offer a smaller selection of colors in 1590B and 125B so they could build up inventory and sell them one by one and they said they’d talk to ownership and consider it.

I also asked Small Bear if they could buy a small selection of colors (25 pieces each) from PPP to sell one at a time and they said they’d consider it. Hopefully one of those routes opens up at some point for fancier colors than tayda has.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 18, 2019)

Also, Tayda seems to be very slowly adding new colors to their lineup so check there somewhat often. Most recently they added some matte finishes. I like the new dark gray a lot.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 18, 2019)

What's wrong with the enclosures that Small Bear already sells?  I have procured enclosures from all of the usual sources, but mostly from SB because their prices and color selections are attractive.  I was lucky enough to obtain some sparkle enclosures from Mammoth just before they stopped accepting new orders.  SB has some chrome-like powder coated enclosures, they look great.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 18, 2019)

If you want bare aluminum I’ve never been wronged or unimpressed with Daier’s output. They sand and etch well (my Duophase was on a Daier enclosure), can’t speak for how they hold of a few coats of paint as that’s not my jam.









						10PCS 1590N1/125B Diecast Aluminum Effects Guitar Pedal Stomp Box 723585973728 | eBay
					

Guitar Effects/ Effects pedal. Painted, Drilled and Silkcreen. Italy, Spain, France, Iran and so on. More service. Hammond 1590N1/125B.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Pissbread 2000 (Oct 19, 2019)

I hate to say it, but good riddance. Over the last 10 years Mammoth has given me nothing but headaches. Probably 75% of my orders were not just wrong, but very wrong. Missing parts, wrong parts, wrong values... it was an epidemic with them.


----------



## Barry (Oct 19, 2019)

Sources for the common sizes and colors are easy enough to find, I spent all morning trying to find a painted 1590BBS or 125BB for my Paragon as I have the old board and using the long PCB mount pots it won't fit in a regular 1590BB, found some on Amazon from Gerber Electronics


----------



## Barry (Oct 19, 2019)

Maybe Tayda will add more PedalPCB sizes in there predrilled collection


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 23, 2019)

They shipped my order today...


----------

